

Show HN: StartupJob.me – Get Your Resume Out - frankdenbow
http://startupjob.me/

======
frankdenbow
I built this since friends of mine were interested in entering the startup
world but were not sure of which companies would be the best to work at and
how to get in front of the right ones (every company has a different process).
This is intended to be an easy way to get your resume out to hiring companies
and has helped a few friends get hired already. Would love to get HN's
feedback

~~~
srcasm
The curation is key in this equation. Too many services try to automate the
hell out of this and it just doesn't work.

------
hraymond
This is awesome. I work at a tech startup and I'm constantly asked for intros.
I'll just point them to this now.

------
jjlopez45
Love this! Always finding a way to add value in our world! thanks Frank

------
aaronchriscohen
Awesome! The for profit hacker schools will HATE this.

------
matthewnolandev
This is hotness.

